# 3D games



## highscorewins (Nov 16, 2010)

what game would you like to see in 3D? They said its going to be the trend in 2011


----------



## vector7 (Nov 16, 2010)

Its not gonna work like 3D anyway. Games are already immersive. You don't need 3D to increase the amount of time you play. Games like FallOut, Half-Life, Halo, F.E.A.R and many others have such good story that they put Hollywood to shame. 

Hope to see a good 3D movie after some good improvement in the technology, lets hope for 3D games...

If you still want it,

Love Matrix in 3D with the bullet-time and stuff. Will be spectacular. 

For a real game though, FIFA 12.


----------



## highscorewins (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with you @vector7 I wonder what would it feel like if the game is in 3D because you are more concerned about your game then the aesthetics


----------



## deadplayer (Dec 16, 2010)

Mosite news games, specially MMOs are 3D now.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 16, 2010)

F1 2011 would look really good in 3D, Mass Effect 3 would becool too and if it ever happens Half-Life 3 will simply blow every other FPS to the next century.


----------



## kizi (May 8, 2011)

3D games are gradually emerging


----------



## salenadsouza05 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have played Gta vile City and this is one of mine favorite 3d Game ever.......The character in this game is too good and I like to play this game so much...............


----------

